

Why I Dumped My Facebook IPO Shares at the Open Today - TomAnthony
http://www.wordstream.com/blog/ws/2012/05/18/why-i-dumped-my-facebook-shares

======
celticninja
or perhaps the author spent last week and the weekend talking up FB stock so
that when he sold it on Monday morning there were some buyers, meaning he
would not be losing about $5 a share right from the off. Of course the tanking
stock (12% as of this comment) probably helped his decison to sell. Perhaps
other buyers who were looking for a quick flip on day one or week one realised
there was no carpet bagging to be doen and their immediate sell off resulted
in the 12% drop. Either way it was overvalued and is now making the long
process toward working out what the market rate should be.

